# No Fishing For Me For A While



## DBStoots

Gonna be doing some patio sitting, music listening, bourbon sipping' for a few weeks. Had the left thumb done on Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Mako 181

Get Well Soon !


----------



## m32825

What's up with your thumb? Also, good planning, because while you are healing maybe all the crazy wind will be about finished! 🙂


----------



## DBStoots

CMC joint replacement. I had the left one done a year or so ago.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I’ll be having a knee done soon. Get well brother!


----------



## HoseMonkey

On the bright side, you still have your drinkin hand. Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## flynut

Damn, that looks wild. Get well soon.


----------



## efi2712micro

More time on MS? Get well soon!


----------



## StPeteFlyGuy

DBStoots said:


> Gonna be doing some patio sitting, music listening, bourbon sipping' for a few weeks. Had the left thumb done on Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 203147


I feel your pain. Had a laminectomy last week that’s going to sideline me for about two months.


----------



## SS06

Get well soon and heal quickly bud


----------



## Zika

Speedy recovery, buddy!


----------



## FMH

Wishing you a speedy and successful recovery. The fish get a reprieve .......


----------



## m32825

CMC? You should've gone with Bob's! 🙂

Hope you have a quick/uneventful recovery. How much physical therapy will you need afterwards?


----------



## 17376

Get well brother


----------



## fishnpreacher

Prayers for a 100% recovery.....better'n new!


----------



## BassFlats

Speedy recovery to ya. I lost the other thumb joint on my left hand a few years back.


----------



## iMacattack

Speedy recovery. Let me know if you need me to take the HB around the block to keep the batteries charged. Lol 😂


----------



## Silent Drifter

That theres one of them Government tracking Devices 😳 We all gonna know where hes Fishing now 😅🤣😂 😉 get well soon 🙏


----------



## permitchaser

Sorry man you’ll be fine soon


----------



## TR.

Speedy recovery my friend.


----------



## SS06

Silent Drifter said:


> That theres one of them Government tracking Devices 😳 We all gonna know where hes Fishing now 😅🤣😂 😉 get well soon 🙏


Haha that's funny, we should have him "chipped" as much time as he spends in the backcountry, we could have all the secret spots...lol...get well soon


----------



## fatman

Gettin' old ain't for sissies. Heal quick.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Get well soon buddy.


----------



## Surffshr

Well, let’s talk bourbon then. 

GWS man!


----------



## Salt

Wishing a fast recovery to you, David.


----------



## Loogie

Speedy recovery! And now you can get that one handed fly rod cast up to snuff!


----------



## Scott

Rotator cuff for me. Done fishing for 2-3 months.


----------



## NealXB2003

Oughta have a grip like a vice with that thing after you're healed up.


----------



## Backcountry 16

To much lipping big snook David?


----------



## Mac 763

Get well soon!


----------



## lemaymiami

That'll slow you down some.. Recover soon - the fish will miss you...

ps... My bookings should slow down enough soon to get back on filling lure orders, so I might actually get started on Tom's order..


----------



## DBStoots

lemaymiami said:


> That'll slow you down some.. Recover soon - the fish will miss you...
> 
> ps... My bookings should slow down enough soon to get back on filling lure orders, so I might actually get started on Tom's order..


 That should keep you off of the streets and outta the bars for a while!


----------



## Snakesurf

Had my rotator cuff done last year, stay hydrated and get better soon.


----------



## DBStoots

Surffshr said:


> Well, let’s talk bourbon then.
> 
> GWS man!


Just picked this up and have been enjoying it.


----------



## iMacattack

@DBStoots, as someone, who knew someone, who's ex-wife once dated a medical student in college back in the 90's I'm confident that doctors would say alcohol consumption slows the healing process. I say this because I'm concerned about your well being, so I'll come by and relieve you of said alcohol...


----------



## coconutgroves

@DBStoots I was actually eating my lunch today and went into this thread.... luckily I have a tough stomach for those surgery pics!

Get well man. I have two pending surgeries I'll have to do at some point and have done a ton regenerative therapy as well.


----------



## Mako 181

iMacattack said:


> Speedy recovery. Let me know if you need me to take the HB around the block to keep the batteries charged. Lol 😂


When you take the HB “around the block” let me know. I will meet you at the gas station and get the GPS off of it.
If he drinks enough and takes the pain pills..... he will never miss it.


----------



## iMacattack

You got it @Mako 181 !


----------



## NOALA50

Mako 181 said:


> When you take the HB “around the block” let me know. I will meet you at the gas station and get the GPS off of it.
> If he drinks enough and takes the pain pills..... he will never miss it.


"I'd gladly pay you Tuesday for waypoints today." 
@DBStoots 
Good luck with your recovery. Had my right thumb done last year. PT was not pleasant but my biggest problem 
was learning to wipe my a** with my left hand. Got me to thinking. Been practicing and now I can cast with either.


----------



## Gogittum

The tech was good enuf to put your thumb in an easy position. A few years ago some teens ran me off a mountain road on my motorcycle with their car and I broke a little bone in my left wrist, the scaphoid.

They put a fancy blue fiberglass cast on it - with my thumb sticking straight up. OK, didn't say nuthin' - whaddoo I know ?? 1st shower taught me. I had bought some vets cattle butt gloves but it was nearly impossible to get the fool things past that up-stuck thumb.

I did a little surgery on it to lay dat t'umb down a bit.

Good Luck......get well.


----------



## LastCast

When your out of that cast we will have to plan on fishing my side of ENP In the mean time if you haven't tried yet try some Woodford Reserve


----------



## DBStoots

NOALA50 said:


> "I'd gladly pay you Tuesday for waypoints today."
> @DBStoots
> Good luck with your recovery. Had my right thumb done last year. PT was not pleasant but my biggest problem
> was learning to wipe my a** with my left hand. Got me to thinking. Been practicing and now I can cast with either.


Yeah, had my right one done before too, and had PT 3X/week for months! The surgeon who did the left one says his patients don't need PT! We'll see...


----------



## NOALA50

DBStoots said:


> Yeah, had my right one done before too, and had PT 3X/week for months! The surgeon who did the left one says his patients don't need PT! We'll see...


Have never heard that one. Guess he should know. Had my left shoulder done three years ago. Pain was exquisite, 3x/week 6 wks. Orthopedist warned if
the program wasn't followed, it could freeze. He said last time he freed one the man wet himself. I followed his orders. 
BTW, love your tonic. Last time I helped cure myself with a couple of bottles of wheated from Frankfort. Also, interested in your one lure event. Take care.


----------



## The Fin

DBStoots said:


> Gonna be doing some patio sitting, music listening, bourbon sipping' for a few weeks. Had the left thumb done on Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> Hang in there!


----------



## Drifter

Those Choko fish probably needed a break from you anyway. Don't listen to @iMacattack Doctors are making that stuff up.


----------



## lemaymiami

For what it’s worth the fish won’t miss any of us at all when we’re off the water… This past week we’ve lost trout, snook, and one tarpon to really really hungry sharks both up inside and out on the coast out of Flamingo.. 

It’s that time of year when you’d better not take your time getting a fish to the boat.


----------



## ohg123

Feel better soon. Im also on the bench due to travel until July - havent gone this long without fishing in forever. Getting back just in time for those rambling Choko thunderstorms and brain melting heat - GOD I LOVE IT!!!

get well soon


----------



## DBStoots

Got a matching pair now!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## fatman

DBStoots said:


> Got a matching pair now!
> 
> View attachment 203971


what're the little blue doo-hickeys?


----------



## DBStoots

fatman said:


> what're the little blue doo-hickeys?


2 pins sticking out. They are used to stabilize the bone.


----------



## Beach Snook

Get well soon - those surgery pics....damn!


----------



## tarawa1943

Depending on the amount of tipping you will be doing, your casting distance should be tremendous.


----------

